# Tic Toc found. :(



## Pinky94 (11 February 2014)

Just seen this on my Facebook 

It is with the upmost sadness that i have to write this and inform everyone that Tic Toc has been found and Im afraid to say its the worst possible end to the search for him that was hoped for. I personally dealt with the recovery and removal of him as it was far too much for Catriona and her family to face. Not only has Catriona had the trauma of the past couple months since him going but now has to deal with the utter devastation it has brought upon her. Catriona would like to express from the bottom of her heart her thanks and gratitude to every single person who has shown support and given help in the search for him. She wishes to have some time to grieve and to come to terms with her tragic loss, but will personally thank everyone when she feels she is ready too. Philip Ward-Burton



very sad ending, but glad to know he's been found.


----------



## DragonSlayer (11 February 2014)

Awwwww, that's so sad....


----------



## JJones (11 February 2014)

Very sad but atleast they can have closure now. Nothing worst than never knowing


----------



## TwyfordM (11 February 2014)

Sad  pretty much guessed it from the beginning though. Poor pony


----------



## fatponee (11 February 2014)

OMG that is SO sad.   At least they will have closure now.  My thoughts really are with them.


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (11 February 2014)

I've just burst into tears at work  Poor Tic Toc, poor Catriona and poor Joshua, I cannot bare to think what they're going through.

Very very sad and I pass on my most heartfelt wishes xxx


----------



## LaMooch (11 February 2014)

TwyfordM said:



			Sad  pretty much guessed it from the beginning though. Poor pony
		
Click to expand...

this thoughts with the owner and the little boy


----------



## Zero00000 (11 February 2014)

Was utterly gutted to see this, wanted a happy ending so much for the little boy 

Rest Easy Tic Toc


----------



## MissJessica (11 February 2014)

So sad to read this  I know there are more good than bad but the bad people in this world always amaze me with their disgusting behaviour, scary world!
I send them all my love.


----------



## charlie76 (11 February 2014)

Very sad. Poor pony and terribly sad for his owners.


----------



## gillianfleming (11 February 2014)

Have just seen this on FB, really devastated for the family


----------



## Amymay (11 February 2014)

MissJessica said:



			So sad to read this  I know there are more good than bad but the bad people in this world always amaze me with their disgusting behaviour, scary world!
I send them all my love.
		
Click to expand...

There is no evidence (unless his body reveals otherwise) that this pony was anything other than a victim of escaping his field.


----------



## springtime1331 (11 February 2014)

I too wondered if he has escaped and died somehow.


----------



## *hic* (11 February 2014)

I hear rumours that he was found, as expected, in a ditch.

RIP Tic Toc


----------



## Mariposa (11 February 2014)

So so sorry to hear this, my thoughts and sympathies to the whole family. Just heartbreaking for them


----------



## cheeryplatypus (11 February 2014)

Terrible.  Poor family and poor, poor Tic Toc, RIP wee chap x


----------



## Cedars (11 February 2014)

So sad, and so sad that it was the outcome expected all along, I was so hoping for something unusual which would mean he could come home to the little boy.


----------



## figgy (11 February 2014)

:'( so very sad ..RIP lovely ... hugs to all involved &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 February 2014)

RIP Tic Toc   so sad.............................................................


----------



## 3Beasties (11 February 2014)

amymay said:



			There is no evidence (unless his body reveals otherwise) that this pony was anything other than a victim of escaping his field.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this ^^ There are some nasty things being said on FB against the people who 'stole' him which I think are unjustified given that there is no evidence.


----------



## Doe (11 February 2014)

RIP Tic Toc


----------



## moon_drop (11 February 2014)

So so sad RIP Wee man Xx


----------



## babymare (11 February 2014)

RIP little Tic Toc. Thoughts are with all x x


----------



## cambrica (11 February 2014)

So sad. Heartbreaking for the family, my thoughts are with them 
Rest In Peace Tic Toc x


----------



## Alec Swan (11 February 2014)

,......and by all accounts the poor wee man is no longer.

Alec.


----------



## hnmisty (11 February 2014)

Sadly it was always most likely to end that way. At least the family can have some closure now, not knowing must be so hard.

I guess there's no chance of anyone being charged over his theft or death either...


----------



## DHB00 (11 February 2014)

Just heard on FB, how sad


----------



## Dobermonkey (11 February 2014)

So sorry for all concerned x


----------



## patchwork puzzle (11 February 2014)

RIP TicToc, my heart goes out to the family and especially the little boy. Xx


----------



## Elsiecat (11 February 2014)

At least there's closure now. Rip tic toc xxx


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (11 February 2014)

Ah, so sad. R.i.p. tic tock.


----------



## khalswitz (11 February 2014)

Poor, poor pony. X


----------



## Love (11 February 2014)

Poor guy. Where and how was he found does anyone know?


----------



## xgemmax (11 February 2014)

I saw he'd been found in a ditch but not sure where, poor thing


----------



## lurcher98 (11 February 2014)

Someone has posted he was found in a ditch less than a mile from home  so sad


----------



## FionaM12 (11 February 2014)

Oh dear.  Poor pony, and poor family.

I think most of us suspected that along with many other "stolen" animals, he had just strayed and had an accident all along.  Terribly distressing news, but at least there's no evidence of foul play.


----------



## horseperson (11 February 2014)

So sad to read this, but at least the family know what's happened :0( Rip Tic Toc.


----------



## OldNag (11 February 2014)

JJones said:



			Very sad but atleast they can have closure now. Nothing worst than never knowing 

Click to expand...

^^This.  It must have been hell not knowing.  Very sad, I wonder what happened to him.


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 February 2014)

Philip Ward-Burton&#8206;**STOLEN** HELP FIND TICTOC!
It is with the upmost sadness that i have to write this and inform everyone that Tic Toc has been found and Im afraid to say its the worst possible end to the search for him that was hoped for. I personally dealt with the recovery and removal of him as it was far too much for Catriona and her family to face. Not only has Catriona had the trauma of the past couple months since him going but now has to deal with the utter devastation it has brought upon her. Catriona would like to express from the bottom of her heart her thanks and gratitude to every single person who has shown support and given help in the search for him. She wishes to have some time to grieve and to come to terms with her tragic loss, but will personally thank everyone when she feels she is ready too. Philip Ward-Burton


----------



## tankgirl1 (11 February 2014)

3Beasties said:



			Exactly this ^^ There are some nasty things being said on FB against the people who 'stole' him which I think are unjustified given that there is no evidence.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, so so sad for the family though who never gave up hope that he would be found alive  RIP little man x


----------



## LaMooch (11 February 2014)

Its nice to see people are calling for' the people that did this' to be charged. At this moment of time there is no details of what happened to TicToc let the family grieve in peace


----------



## Happytohack (11 February 2014)

Very very sorry to read this sad news.  My thoughts are with the family. Let's hope they are left in peace.  RIP. Little Tic Toc - you captured our hearts.


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (11 February 2014)

Such sad news but that poor family has some closure at the very least, not knowing is sometimes the worst feeling on earth.. wish there was anything i could do to ease their pain right now :'(


----------



## Ladyinred (11 February 2014)

Cedars said:



			So sad, and so sad that it was the outcome expected all along, I was so hoping for something unusual which would mean he could come home to the little boy.
		
Click to expand...

I think most people felt that, I know I really hoped for some unexpected twist of fate that would have him home  RIP little pony.


----------



## starryeyed (11 February 2014)

Such heartbreaking news, I still think of tic toc every day and although as time has gone on it has become harder to believe, I was still desperately hoping that he would turn up safe and sound and be reunited with them. My thoughts go out to all the family, they must be completely devastated. What a tragic ending for such a lovely pony who obviously meant the world to that little boy. RIP Tic Toc xx


----------



## mhorses (11 February 2014)

Thoughts & prayers are with you all. It is important to remember you tried your very best at finding him so please don't beat yourself up about it. You loved this pony to pieces and that is very evident. He was lucky to have such a loving last family and now he is at peace. x


----------



## sandi_84 (11 February 2014)

Oh poor Tic Tock  And poor little boy and his family too  It's so so sad, what a horrible thing to happen


----------



## smellsofhorse (12 February 2014)

As other have said its very sad.
But at least they now know and have closure.

R.I.P Tic Toc x


----------



## alliersv1 (12 February 2014)

lurcher98 said:



			Someone has posted he was found in a ditch less than a mile from home  so sad
		
Click to expand...

Which, unfortunately, was always the most likely outcome. I never really did think he'd been taken.
I hope they can have closure now, and grieve properly.


----------



## MagicMelon (12 February 2014)

Aww what a real shame. That's so sad. Poor little guy.


----------



## natmac84 (12 February 2014)

what a poor poor pony and family.... at least there is a ending now, not a nice one granted but an ending all the same.

hes running free now over that rainbow bridge - RIP LIKKLE LEGS


----------



## Jenna1406 (12 February 2014)

Seen this on facebook and I was really hoping for a happy ending.

RIP litte man.


----------



## cattysmith (12 February 2014)

I was thinking about him yesterday. How very sad that this has happened. I do get the impression that this was an unfortunate event and that he wasn't stolen after all. How utterly tragic for all who were involved.


----------



## poops (12 February 2014)

Desperately sad, poor pony & family. Suppose the only constructive thing I can say is that he and his little rider had a very happy time together.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 February 2014)

Such a shame for Josh and all concerned.  RIP Tic Toc.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## gingernut81 (12 February 2014)

My thoughts with all the family. RIP Tic Toc.  So very sad.


----------



## Clare85 (12 February 2014)

Very sad situation, my thoughts are with the family, especially little Josh


----------



## Alliya (12 February 2014)

Sad ending for all hopping that he could be found safe and well 

Sleep tight Tic Toc


----------



## benson21 (12 February 2014)

It must be so hard, but at least now we know he is safe, and not in the hands of unscrupulous people. Run free Tic Toc.


----------



## skint1 (12 February 2014)

My heart goes out to them, RIP little Tic Toc x


----------



## allijudd (12 February 2014)

Very very sad...xxx


----------



## putasocinit (12 February 2014)

So so sad, poor pony and poor josh.

Was he stolen then or has he been found dead somewhere, i dont want to be gory, but i think it is also closer to the millions of people who have been searching, praying for his return to find closure in knowing what the circumstances were. Forgive me for asking!


----------



## Amymay (12 February 2014)

Seems he was found in a ditch less than a mile from home. Most suspect he escaped from his field and fell in to one of the dykes. No evidence of any theft.

But as his owner refuses to comment, it's purely conjecture at this time.


----------



## putasocinit (12 February 2014)

Oh thank you, poor boy, i always felt he might have been closer to home than thought, but that was just my gut feeling, like so many others i guess. So sad


----------



## OWLIE185 (12 February 2014)

It would appear that he escaped from his field and then sadly died.


----------



## rockerbilly (12 February 2014)

report on ITV Anglia news who did a few appeals for him http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/2014-02-12/missing-pony-found-dead/ RIP Tic Toc your story has touched many hearts


----------



## CobsGalore (12 February 2014)

"She feels Tic Toc had been kept by someone and dumped several weeks after he disappeared. She says the police have been informed and are investigating."

http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/2014-02-12/missing-pony-found-dead/

Sadly I think him escaping is probably more likely.


----------



## Capriole (12 February 2014)

CobsGalore said:



			"She feels Tic Toc had been kept by someone and dumped several weeks after he disappeared. She says the police have been informed and are investigating."

http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/2014-02-12/missing-pony-found-dead/

Sadly I think him escaping is probably more likely.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  He was always an unlikely pony to choose to steal, and then all that reward money offered...I can't believe someone (a thief, someone with a grudge, whoever) would have passed all those thousands up, even if they pretended to 'find' him, or had someone they know pretend to find him and split the money.


----------



## Greylegs (12 February 2014)

So sorry the poor little chap has been found like this. It's so sad for everyone concerned. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## putasocinit (12 February 2014)

he could have been stolen because of the wide spread coverage couldnt get a vet to see him to get pergolide, so he died from the cushings and the thief because of the wide spread coverage dumped him where he would be found e.g. close to home, due to guilt, this is what i can only presume seeing his rug was no longer on him.


----------



## Clava (12 February 2014)

putasocinit said:



			he could have been stolen because of the wide spread coverage couldnt get a vet to see him to get pergolide, so he died from the cushings and the thief because of the wide spread coverage dumped him where he would be found e.g. close to home, due to guilt, this is what i can only presume seeing his rug was no longer on him.
		
Click to expand...

Or he lost the rug climbing through fences. Strayed and died sounds so much more likely than stolen...why would anyone steal a very elderly small pony when there are so many valuable ones around.


----------



## Capriole (12 February 2014)

One of my horses can get out of her rug and leave all the straps and buckles intact and fastened. Alternatively as Clava says he might have destroyed it.


----------



## meesha (12 February 2014)

Sadly the truth will most than likely never be known - could be as simple as thief stole rug - left gate open - pony wandered out etc.

I rented a field a few years ago and someone took my gate off the hinges (other end still locked) and horses went down busy road, round blind bend in middle of night and ended up on friends yard.  If I had not been using friends arena and therefore horses familiar with it, they could have travelled miles by morning and easily have ended up in a bad way or worse.

I will never know whether it was prank, stupidity or attempted theft !


----------



## putasocinit (12 February 2014)

Yes youre right, could have had rug stolen or have got out of rug, either way poor boy, just cant believe his body was missed unless a lot of undergrowth in the area


----------



## *hic* (12 February 2014)

Usually ponies / livestock are missed round here because they have gone into waterfilled drainage ditches. Even smallish ordinary drains, are eight feet across the bottom. The ones down the sides of fields are still five feet across the bottom. Anything that's shown on a map will be even larger. A small pony like Tic Toc just wouldn't be noticed in the bottom. I know my Section A and a whole flock of sheep could disappear just grazing on the banks. It wasn't until you got right up to the edge of the field and looked down the bottom of the ditch, some eight feet down, that you could see them. I used to get regular panics.


----------



## Fools Motto (12 February 2014)

Very sad, but at least they can grieve, rather than not know.

If he had fallen in the ditch, and only just been found, (without meaning to sound gruesome) the state of his body would be pretty decomposed?? Would that not indicate for how long he was where he was found?
I'm guessing his rug was indeed stolen and the thief left the gate open. Either that or the rug fell off him in the ditch and is so saturated it has sunk to the bottom and hasn't been seen yet.

Feel for the little boy. RIP TicToc... your story touched many.


----------



## Ibblebibble (12 February 2014)

Fools Motto said:



			Very sad, but at least they can grieve, rather than not know.

If he had fallen in the ditch, and only just been found, (without meaning to sound gruesome) the state of his body would be pretty decomposed?? Would that not indicate for how long he was where he was found?
I'm guessing his rug was indeed stolen and the thief left the gate open. Either that or the rug fell off him in the ditch and is so saturated it has sunk to the bottom and hasn't been seen yet.

Feel for the little boy. RIP TicToc... your story touched many.
		
Click to expand...

sadly unless someone pays for an autopsy i doubt we'll ever know the full truth i do feel sorry for the pony and his young rider but i still have trouble believing it was anything other than a tragic accident (escaped and fell into ditch) rather than someone stealing him and then dumping him.


----------



## CobsGalore (12 February 2014)

This has just been added to the Facebook page - 

"I need to add something here.. He was found without his rug anywhere near him and with a head collar and lead rope on - which he never wore when he disappeared. There is more to this than him just wandering off."

Interesting if there is any truth to this


----------



## mulledwhine (12 February 2014)

Poor old tic toc has been found 

Not with the happiest of outcomes 

RIP old man , and thoughts and hugs to his family and friends xxxxxx


----------



## angrybird1 (12 February 2014)

What a shame.  Rip Tic toc


----------



## Elsiecat (12 February 2014)

Clava said:



			Or he lost the rug climbing through fences. Strayed and died sounds so much more likely than stolen...why would anyone steal a very elderly small pony when there are so many valuable ones around.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. People seem obsessed with shouting "stolen!!!" when in all likelyhood he probably wasn't.


----------



## mulledwhine (12 February 2014)

So with a head collar and rope on and no rug !!! What are peoples thoughts ?

All I know is that I feel desperately sorry for the family and his little jockey


----------



## *hic* (12 February 2014)

mulledwhine said:



			So with a head collar and rope on and no rug !!! What are peoples thoughts ?

All I know is that I feel desperately sorry for the family and his little jockey 

Click to expand...

£1000 reward, upped to £6000 reward. Why would anyone who had stolen a low value pony not collect the cash?


----------



## Kelly1982 (12 February 2014)

That does sound very suspicious now. So many questions that sadly the family will probably never know.

Poor tic toc, RIP little lad


----------



## shellonabeach (12 February 2014)

I live close to where Tic Toc was stolen and so wanted to know what had happened so I could take steps to better protect my animals if required.

Until I hear that the police have deemed him "stolen" then I am going to stick with the gut feeling that he escaped and passed away.


----------



## brucea (12 February 2014)

Poor little chap. We lost a pony a few years back and my son who wasn't much older than Joshua was absolutely devastated.

Sadly ponies can get out, they can wriggle under fences. We lost Bramble several years ago when we were on a livery yard, got a phone call next day to say there was a black and white pony swimming around in the river on one of the salmon pools and the fishermen weren't best pleased. When we got down, there he was swimming around as described having a great time.

I'm sure the full story will come out in time, but for the moment my heart goes out to one sad wee lad.


----------



## Ibblebibble (12 February 2014)

I'll probably get shot down in flames but i think these latest developments of no rug and now head collar and rug are just to keep the stolen theme going rather than them just admitting the pony escaped , drowned and was half a mile from all all the time to all their followers.


----------



## FionaM12 (12 February 2014)

Ibblebibble said:



			I'll probably get shot down in flames but i think these latest developments of no rug and now head collar and rug are just to keep the stolen theme going rather than them just admitting the pony escaped , drowned and was half a mile from all all the time to all their followers.
		
Click to expand...

I can't help but think that could be a possibility.


----------



## LaMooch (12 February 2014)

Ibblebibble said:



			I'll probably get shot down in flames but i think these latest developments of no rug and now head collar and rug are just to keep the stolen theme going rather than them just admitting the pony escaped , drowned and was half a mile from all all the time to all their followers.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on the same thinking too


----------



## Marydoll (12 February 2014)

I think its a very sad end to the story that has left a wee boy heartbroken, anything else is just rumour and specultion, poor wee guy, RIP Tic Toc


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 February 2014)

a very sad outcome.  he was mentioned on anglia news tonightsaying he had been found and showing a pic of him....


----------



## Noodles_3 (12 February 2014)

It's so sad but I'm glad there is closure. I don't mean to sound awful but how can they say just because he's never wondered off before he would never do it. He's an animal and as lovely as he probably was he still would be unpredictable as most animals are/ can be!

I always believed he had escaped but I'm sorry to the family for their loss and Rip to Tic Toc xx


----------



## EstherYoung (12 February 2014)

Very sad but not unexpected. As others have said, at least the family can have some closure now.

Nb Cushings doesn't cause them to suddenly peg it. It makes them weak, doddery and confused, and certainly when my old mares cushings was bad, her eyesight would start to go. It would be very easy for a confused, elderly cushingoid pony to stumble into a ditch.


----------



## brucea (12 February 2014)

^^ Absolutely agree with EstherYoung.

Seen the posts on YouTube. There is something vaguely troubling about the way this is being...well milked. Very sorry for the young lad, we've had the trauma of a child who has lost ponies twice in fact and it takes a long time to get over. But there is something here that just does not feel right to me. I really hope I'm off at a tangent.

Pergolide/Prascend is not the whole answer to cushings, there is a lot that you can do with other approaches that contribute a lot to maintaining and enhancing the quality of life of a Cushings pony (I have one, he is out third). We are having great success with very focussed herbal preparations.


----------



## Serenity087 (12 February 2014)

Was very sad to hear this 

I've lost both my girls now and that was a trauma enough for an adult.  I can't imagine what this poor wee man is going through


----------



## Tiffany (12 February 2014)

Very sad for all concerned although I'm sure it time they will be pleased they have closure albeit, not the ending they and everyone else hoped for.

RIP Tic Toc


----------



## GeneGenie (13 February 2014)

R.I.P Tic Toc. How heartbreaking. I PM'd Catriona on FB to ask if true a day ago and now I've popped in here, I know there was no need to doubt what I thought was gossip.
The fenland area is full of drainage ditches and dykes. Many ditches are waterlogged at this time of year. My heart is broken. I can't bear the thought of him suffering but I did think he must've wandered as the reward was so much more than his actual value. Obviously to Josh and Catriona he was worth the world to them. 
I don't know how they'll be dealing with this as didn't they tell Josh that Tic Toc had gone to a retirement home?
I know other people put up the reward (or certainly added to it) and wonder if some would be used for a new pony? It'll never be Tic Toc but would make a little boy smile again.


----------



## GeneGenie (13 February 2014)

Central News, Anglia Region

The cause of Tic Toc's death remains unknown and there are no obvious factors. He was found close to a shallow dyke about half a mile from the family home by a dog walker. The rug which he always wore was missing.​The area had been searched again and again said Mrs Porter, "probably hundreds of times" and it's unlikely he would have been missed.​She feels Tic Toc had been kept by someone and dumped several weeks after he disappeared. She says the police have been informed and are investigating.​
TicToc didn't just 'lose' his rug. Seems he did go under criminal circumstances. How terribly sad. Bless you Josh and Catriona xx

Genie


----------



## popsdosh (13 February 2014)

GeneGenie said:



			Central News, Anglia Region

​
TicToc didn't just 'lose' his rug. Seems he did go under criminal circumstances. How terribly sad. Bless you Josh and Catriona xx

Genie​

Click to expand...


What brings you to that conclusion! You are only going on what was on FB it is being milked im afraid!​


----------



## Moomin1 (13 February 2014)

GeneGenie said:



			Central News, Anglia Region

The cause of Tic Toc's death remains unknown and there are no obvious factors. He was found close to a shallow dyke about half a mile from the family home by a dog walker. The rug which he always wore was missing.​The area had been searched again and again said Mrs Porter, "probably hundreds of times" and it's unlikely he would have been missed.​She feels Tic Toc had been kept by someone and dumped several weeks after he disappeared. She says the police have been informed and are investigating.​
TicToc didn't just 'lose' his rug. Seems he did go under criminal circumstances. How terribly sad. Bless you Josh and Catriona xx

Genie
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of horses lose rugs daily without criminal activity being a factor.


----------



## Clava (13 February 2014)

popsdosh said:



			What brings you to that conclusion! You are only going on what was on FB it is being milked im afraid!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. The extent of criminal action might be the theft of a rug and it might have been leaving a gate open, but that is pure speculation as equally the rug could be lost and I know a few small ponies who are excellent at escaping.

Another pony also proclaimed as "stolen" all over facebook has now been found dead after being hit by a car.


----------



## RunToEarth (13 February 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			£1000 reward, upped to £6000 reward. Why would anyone who had stolen a low value pony not collect the cash?
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. For those who aren't familiar with the area - it is abundant with large drainage dykes and a pony would struggle to cross any real ground without coming across a good deal of dykes. I'm afraid the lack of rug isn't enough to suggest he has been stolen and dumped.


----------



## *hic* (13 February 2014)

I am currently seething. I live fairly close to where Tic Toc was lost. I have had a pony dumped on me yesterday which was found playing in traffic. We are unable to contact or find owners. I've just rung the police whose response was "What do you expect us to do about it". I said "Well ideally you'll be able to tell me that someone has reported it lost or missing". The reply? "Oh we don't deal with that you'll need to contact the RSPCA". I did get them to take my address and phone number but only at my suggestion.

So I rang the RSCPA - my local animal rehoming centre. No option for horses so used the "Report a stray cat or dog" option. Very nice girl said they couldn't deal with lost pony, they just do cats and dogs - although I persuaded her to take my name and phone number just in case someone rang - and I had to ring the main number, which she gave me. At that point there is an option for horses, great! I thought, until it proved to be a recorded message telling me that all horses come with a freezemark and to ring Farmkey!

The upshot is that I have someone else's pony in my yard. No-one wanted to take details about him - it wasn't until I pushed them that they did. I don't expect that his owners wanted him, it looks as though they have cleared out and left him behind and the landlord has opened the gate and let him out, but the police and the RSPCA don't know that and they just didn't care.


----------



## *hic* (13 February 2014)

RunToEarth said:



			I agree with this. For those who aren't familiar with the area - it is abundant with large drainage dykes and a pony would struggle to cross any real ground without coming across a good deal of dykes. I'm afraid the lack of rug isn't enough to suggest he has been stolen and dumped.
		
Click to expand...

This is partly why I am so cross about the lack of care for the little chap I have. He's a mini Shetland. Sure-footed, yes, but he would disappear in a smallish drainage ditch so easily.


----------



## Clava (13 February 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			I am currently seething. I live fairly close to where Tic Toc was lost. I have had a pony dumped on me yesterday which was found playing in traffic. We are unable to contact or find owners. I've just rung the police whose response was "What do you expect us to do about it". I said "Well ideally you'll be able to tell me that someone has reported it lost or missing". The reply? "Oh we don't deal with that you'll need to contact the RSPCA". I did get them to take my address and phone number but only at my suggestion.

So I rang the RSCPA - my local animal rehoming centre. No option for horses so used the "Report a stray cat or dog" option. Very nice girl said they couldn't deal with lost pony, they just do cats and dogs - although I persuaded her to take my name and phone number just in case someone rang - and I had to ring the main number, which she gave me. At that point there is an option for horses, great! I thought, until it proved to be a recorded message telling me that all horses come with a freezemark and to ring Farmkey!

The upshot is that I have someone else's pony in my yard. No-one wanted to take details about him - it wasn't until I pushed them that they did. I don't expect that his owners wanted him, it looks as though they have cleared out and left him behind and the landlord has opened the gate and let him out, but the police and the RSPCA don't know that and they just didn't care.
		
Click to expand...


Well if a dog went missing the police would say the same. People are responsible for their own animals and we do not have a national animal catcher taking animals to holding pens and I'm not sure we need one. Best bet to find the owner is to contact local facebook groups.


----------



## popsdosh (13 February 2014)

I in the recent past lost a 17hh int event horse in a dyke. She had got loose and we had no clue where she had gone .She was found next day but had been walked past a dozen times whilst searching.
this is just to show it was difficult enough to see her let alone a pony as hard as it was for me at least I knew she had died instantly!


----------



## *hic* (13 February 2014)

I'm holding the little chap at my cost, not trying to palm him off on someone, all I wanted to do was report him found in case anyone had lost him and wanted him back. Plus I assume that if I end up having to take responsibility as there is no passport with him I can at least say that I tried to make it easy for his people to find him, and do it legally.


----------



## popsdosh (13 February 2014)

You need to get him checked for Micro chip maybe ,I did hear about this as it is close to me aswell


----------



## risky business (13 February 2014)

How sad..

Im not sure why there's such a fascination of him being stolen? Does it make it easier to accept the death knowing someone else caused it and not it was just an accident? Someone to blame? Either way the poor thing has been found now at least there's some closure. 

I can't see any logical reason for anyone to steal him and I think things like fb don't help with making a mountain out of a mole hill 

RIP tic toc.


----------



## popsdosh (13 February 2014)

risky business said:



			How sad..

Im not sure why there's such a fascination of him being stolen? Does it make it easier to accept the death knowing someone else caused it and not it was just an accident? Someone to blame? Either way the poor thing has been found now at least there's some closure. 

I can't see any logical reason for anyone to steal him and I think things like fb don't help with making a mountain out of a mole hill 

RIP tic toc.
		
Click to expand...

 Totally agree and who in their right mind would dump him back so close to where he went missing!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (13 February 2014)

Very sad ending  I never thought he was stolen, without being insensitive, you can't give away little old ponies! particularly ones with health issues. I guess it was hope to hold on to that there was still a chance of him being found, I hope the family are coping ok and can move on now they have closure- as hard as that will be


----------



## NellRosk (13 February 2014)

I feel sorry for others that have lost horses/ ponies and not had the same hysterical media storm surrounding them. They must feel quite abandoned and alone.


----------



## CobsGalore (13 February 2014)

RunToEarth said:



			I agree with this. For those who aren't familiar with the area - it is abundant with large drainage dykes and a pony would struggle to cross any real ground without coming across a good deal of dykes. I'm afraid the lack of rug isn't enough to suggest he has been stolen and dumped.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry if I'm being completely ignorant here, and I don't mean to be insensitive - but I don't understand how a pony could not get out of a drainage dyke? Are they not just like dug out streams with sloping banks either side? Are the banks too steep? Do they get slippery?

Are drainage dykes dangerous for lots of animals, including wild animals?


----------



## putasocinit (13 February 2014)

I find it strange a pony/horse would wander off on its own away from its herd, yes it would graze a small distance away, but mine are never far from each other and usually end up all grazing together soon after one moves away to some scrummy grass.  Maybe they can injure themselves when falling in to the dyle so unable to get back out.

There are so many questions in the horsey world and life itself, if we only knew all the answers.


----------



## *hic* (13 February 2014)

putasocinit said:



			I find it strange a pony/horse would wander off on its own away from its herd, yes it would graze a small distance away, but mine are never far from each other and usually end up all grazing together soon after one moves away to some scrummy grass.  Maybe they can injure themselves when falling in to the dyle so unable to get back out.

There are so many questions in the horsey world and life itself, if we only knew all the answers.
		
Click to expand...

I posted earlier that I'd got one who was found yesterday. I have now made contact with his owner and he's home but to answer your point he "was stolen", ie escaped from, a field leaving behind a companion he'd been with for well over a year. Why? who knows!

When the animals slip into the water, especially those with long coats, they take so much water on board that they can't get out. Also the dykes are cut with steep banks down but the water channel itself has vertical sides. Even sheep, which are normally so nimble, get stuck.


----------



## putasocinit (13 February 2014)

Oh shame. Glad you have found the owners.


----------



## RunToEarth (13 February 2014)

CobsGalore said:



			Sorry if I'm being completely ignorant here, and I don't mean to be insensitive - but I don't understand how a pony could not get out of a drainage dyke? Are they not just like dug out streams with sloping banks either side? Are the banks too steep? Do they get slippery?

Are drainage dykes dangerous for lots of animals, including wild animals?
		
Click to expand...

It depends very much on the construction of the dyke and how big it is. Ramsey St Marys is in the heart of the fens - it is on the edge of what was Whittlesey mere and is 4m below sea level. To keep it drained and stop it from flooding there are a large amount of IDB drains which have a huge capacity - they really would be difficult to get out of, especially given the wet weather - to keep drains at capacity they are scoured routinely meaning there are often slippery earth sides with little vegetation. 

I have had horses out hunting tip up in dykes and it has often taken 6 or 7 strong men to pull them over and get them out - without any help if the pony was wedged there is a very real chance of him drowning/struggling his way to exhaustion.


----------



## ester (13 February 2014)

plenty of horses in somerset need the fire brigade to recover them from ditches- they can be very deep/wide and steep sided with no purchase. Wild animals tend to know their travelling routes a bit better.


----------



## putasocinit (13 February 2014)

Pity they couldnt be covered with strong mesh so the water could still pass through but nothing could fall into them. Guess i am being over hopeful but appreciate it would cost millions.


----------



## ester (13 February 2014)

and the herons/egrets wouldn't be able to fish them etc.


----------



## fatpiggy (13 February 2014)

GeneGenie said:



			Central News, Anglia Region

The cause of Tic Toc's death remains unknown and there are no obvious factors. He was found close to a shallow dyke about half a mile from the family home by a dog walker. The rug which he always wore was missing.​The area had been searched again and again said Mrs Porter, "probably hundreds of times" and it's unlikely he would have been missed.​She feels Tic Toc had been kept by someone and dumped several weeks after he disappeared. She says the police have been informed and are investigating.​
TicToc didn't just 'lose' his rug. Seems he did go under criminal circumstances. How terribly sad. Bless you Josh and Catriona xx

Genie
		
Click to expand...

It is such a sad end to the story.  But sadly children have to get used to losing pets.  I lost my guineapig when I was 5 (my sister lost her rabbit) to a dog which broke open the hutch.  I can still remember my mum in floods of tears over it.  But we still went on and had other pets.  As to the ditch, well a few years back I was hacking around the fields on the farm where my horse was kept. Some of the fields had quite deep drainage ditches separating them.  I thought I could see something in one of the ditches, almost under the vegetation so stopped for a closer look.  It turned out to be a sheep so I whizzed back to base and told the YO.  He went down with a tractor to pull it out and amazingly it was still alive.  The other sheep had been moved out several days before and no-one noticed it down there despite there being a popular bridle way beside it.  I'd been by the day before too and didn't see anything then.

Poor little TicToc.  He didn't deserve such a sad end, whatever the circumstances and I'm sure his owners feel exactly the same.


----------



## putasocinit (13 February 2014)

Oh didnt realise they feed from them, silly me, but they can fly and get fish elsewhere, lol, ignore me just trying to come up with solutions as this seems to be quite a regular thing big animals falling in to these dykes.


----------



## RunToEarth (13 February 2014)

putasocinit said:



			Pity they couldnt be covered with strong mesh so the water could still pass through but nothing could fall into them. Guess i am being over hopeful but appreciate it would cost millions.
		
Click to expand...

There are thousands of miles of drainage dykes in this country used and lived in by all kinds of wildlife - the ones in Ramsey are full of otters so grating them would be completely uneconomical for the few escaped horses that stray into them.


----------



## putasocinit (13 February 2014)

Okay, i guess then this will have to be the first place to really search if a horse goes missing and there are dykes in nearby vicinity.


----------



## EstherYoung (13 February 2014)

I have a very small drainage ditch bordering my field. The horses had never bothered with it until a few years ago when my old guy got cast in it. It was a fire brigade job to get him out and as a fairly sizeable 15 hand horse he looked miniscule when he was stuck in there. It is now safely fenced off. But if a larger horse can virtually disappear in a small ditch, a tiny pony could easily vanish in a large ditch. Plus, with the rainfall we've had, where he was found may not be where he went in - he could have washed down current a bit.


----------



## putasocinit (13 February 2014)

Being from africa i dont know what a dyke looks like, so i will have to take a trip somewhere and go have a look at one, but they sound kinda scary


----------



## fatpiggy (13 February 2014)

putasocinit said:



			Being from africa i dont know what a dyke looks like, so i will have to take a trip somewhere and go have a look at one, but they sound kinda scary
		
Click to expand...

Think wadi on a slightly smaller scale and you won't be too far wrong!


----------



## RunToEarth (13 February 2014)

putasocinit said:



			Being from africa i dont know what a dyke looks like, so i will have to take a trip somewhere and go have a look at one, but they sound kinda scary
		
Click to expand...

These are photos of drainage dykes at Holme Fen which is about a mile from Ramsey - they can easily be 10ft deep, and with it being pumped drainage into the Yaxley lode there are so many sluices - it is very easy for them to get quite a current on them.


----------



## putasocinit (13 February 2014)

Oh wow, i didnt realise they were so big, i thought they were like a slope, thanks for the pictures


----------



## ester (13 February 2014)

ahh didn't realise you couldn't picture it  somerset ones: - I think there is a cow swimming in the first one!


----------



## shellonabeach (13 February 2014)

putasocinit said:



			I find it strange a pony/horse would wander off on its own away from its herd, yes it would graze a small distance away, but mine are never far from each other and usually end up all grazing together soon after one moves away to some scrummy grass.  Maybe they can injure themselves when falling in to the dyle so unable to get back out.

There are so many questions in the horsey world and life itself, if we only knew all the answers.
		
Click to expand...

ITV news says he was found half a mile away from his field which really is no distance at all to have strayed from his buddies.  

The long coat and the rug if he still had it on when he went in the dyke would have made him waterlogged and weighed him down.


----------



## Ibblebibble (13 February 2014)

do you know it's actually quite a relief to come on here and read such sensible thoughts and answers after the hysteria that has reigned on facebook over this! 
How or why would someone steal a pony, let it die and then take it back to within a mile of it's home to dump it in a ditch? they would have been seen dumping it as they would have needed a vehicle, but oh no, according to the masses on FB this is what happened and to say otherwise means you are a cruel heartless person! 
thank you HHO'ers for restoring my faith in common sense


----------



## OWLIE185 (13 February 2014)

I am sorry to hear about Tic Toc and my sympathies go to the child and family involved.  It must be very distressing for them.

I have been involved in the recovery of a number of stolen horses over the years and in most cases it is cob type mares that are stolen for breeding purposes.  Occasionally other types of horses are stolen for a variety of reason (in many cases an ownership dispute).
My best advice to you all is to ensure that your horses are Freeze marked on their shoulder (so that it can be seen when ridden) as it makes it so easy for anyone (any member of the public etc.) to identify the horse.
It is my experience that for whatever reason most horses seem to escape at night.  My advice is ensure that you have good fencing and probably one of the best fencing you can have is Equi-fencing which is in effect tight knit sheep fencing.  It prevents horses kicking through the fence line but has the distinct advantage that it takes very much longer to cut through it.  Where gates are concerned always ensure that the gates hinges are reversed so that the gates can not be lifted off it's hinges.  Rather than use a padlock and chain to secure a gate have a welded box which the padlock is seated in to prevent bolt cutters being used to get at the chain or lock.  If your field adjoin a road then have to parallel lines of adjoining fencing so that if a vehicle crashes and destroys the fencing you have a remaining inner fence.  This may sound like belts and braces but you would be surprised how much livestock escapes as a result of a motor vehicle crashing through fencing.


----------



## LaMooch (13 February 2014)

Ibblebibble said:



			do you know it's actually quite a relief to come on here and read such sensible thoughts and answers after the hysteria that has reigned on facebook over this! 
How or why would someone steal a pony, let it die and then take it back to within a mile of it's home to dump it in a ditch? they would have been seen dumping it as they would have needed a vehicle, but oh no, according to the masses on FB this is what happened and to say otherwise means you are a cruel heartless person! 
thank you HHO'ers for restoring my faith in common sense 

Click to expand...

I agree just some people aren't happy with it was an accident. They rather blame a third party


----------



## Firewell (13 February 2014)

It was obviously an accident, it doesn't make sense otherwise,  poor pony.
I do feel sorry for the little boy. Yes they have to learn about loss but in such a dramatic way?
If the same had happen to my little boys pony I would not have gone crazy, starting a national campaign getting his hopes up. I probably would have kept him from the yard for a couple of days while I had a blimin good look for the pony, contacted the police ect and then I may have said that the pony had gone for a long walk and won't come home and have got him a new one! Plenty of time to explain about theft and death later. I wouldn't have made such a big issue out of it basically, now all the kid is going to remember is that his pony was stolen, potentially murdered and christmas was ruined.
When in reality cheeky old pony found a way to escaped. Fell into a dyke, with all the rain wasn't found until his body was washed to a shallower point.
Not really fair! (That's me assuming they didn't hide it all from the child).


----------



## putasocinit (13 February 2014)

Yes they would be difficult to get out of esp if laden downwith a rug, poor boy, thanks for piccies


----------



## risky business (13 February 2014)

Firewell said:



			It was obviously an accident, it doesn't make sense otherwise,  poor pony.
I do feel sorry for the little boy. Yes they have to learn about loss but in such a dramatic way?
If the same had happen to my little boys pony I would not have gone crazy, starting a national campaign getting his hopes up. I probably would have kept him from the yard for a couple of days while I had a blimin good look for the pony, contacted the police ect and then I may have said that the pony had gone for a long walk and won't come home and have got him a new one! Plenty of time to explain about theft and death later. I wouldn't have made such a big issue out of it basically, now all the kid is going to remember is that his pony was stolen, potentially murdered and christmas was ruined.
When in reality cheeky old pony found a way to escaped. Fell into a dyke, with all the rain wasn't found until his body was washed to a shallower point.
Not really fair! (That's me assuming they didn't hide it all from the child).
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the child even knew of the campaign.

Im sure the owners commented on another thread about not wanting to post posters everywhere as she didn't want her child to see them. He was certainly to young to know of the Facebook campaign and I'm sure the call to the police most likely wasn't done in front of him. Seemed to me they were trying to keep him out of 'harms' way as much as possible. 

Although I hate to think of the conversation they will have to have with him about where tic toc has gone.


----------



## FionaM12 (13 February 2014)

Firewell said:



			It was obviously an accident, it doesn't make sense otherwise,  poor pony.
I do feel sorry for the little boy. Yes they have to learn about loss but in such a dramatic way?
If the same had happen to my little boys pony I would not have gone crazy, starting a national campaign getting his hopes up. I probably would have kept him from the yard for a couple of days while I had a blimin good look for the pony, contacted the police ect and then I may have said that the pony had gone for a long walk and won't come home and have got him a new one! Plenty of time to explain about theft and death later. I wouldn't have made such a big issue out of it basically, now all the kid is going to remember is that his pony was stolen, potentially murdered and christmas was ruined.
When in reality cheeky old pony found a way to escaped. Fell into a dyke, with all the rain wasn't found until his body was washed to a shallower point.
Not really fair! (That's me assuming they didn't hide it all from the child).
		
Click to expand...

I believe it was all kept from him, and he's young enough for that to be possible.

If I lost an animal I'd probably have a "campaign" too, as I've personally been involved in several lost pet stories where the happy end has been achieved through public awareness via social media. Of course it looks now that such a thing could never have helped poor Tic Toc, but his owners were surely just doing their best to spread the news in the hope of his safe return.


----------



## Amymay (13 February 2014)

GeneGenie said:



			Central News, Anglia Region

The cause of Tic Toc's death remains unknown and there are no obvious factors. He was found close to a shallow dyke about half a mile from the family home by a dog walker. The rug which he always wore was missing.​The area had been searched again and again said Mrs Porter, "probably hundreds of times" and it's unlikely he would have been missed.​She feels Tic Toc had been kept by someone and dumped several weeks after he disappeared. She says the police have been informed and are investigating.​
TicToc didn't just 'lose' his rug. Seems he did go under criminal circumstances. How terribly sad. Bless you Josh and Catriona xx

Genie
		
Click to expand...

Just for clarity. The area he was found in hadn't been searched.

There is absolutely no evidence of foul play. The pony was a known escape artist, despite reports to the contrary.

This situation is one of an escaped pony who most likely met his demise within the first 24 hours of his disappearance.


----------



## putasocinit (13 February 2014)

Oh no, that is terrible news that he was so close and could have been rescued, poor boy


----------



## klipped (13 February 2014)

amymay said:



			Just for clarity. The area he was found in hadn't been searched.

There is absolutely no evidence of foul play. The pony was a known escape artist, despite reports to the contrary.

This situation is one of an escaped pony who most likely met his demise within the first 24 hours of his disappearance.
		
Click to expand...



Somehow I missed this nationwide hunt,but really??? Do we not think its all a bit dramatic?

I don't know who wrote the above statement but I suspect its very true!

Ponies are the worse for escaping as we all know.

6grand reqard for an old stolen pony worth nothing to anyone other. Than the owners and its not returned??

Seriously!


Why don't they donate that. 6 grand to people who have had there horses stolen?  People who literally search day in day out chasing leads. People who haven't been able to play the poor Little boy at xmas card!  

Its devestating losing an equine friend. And I am genuinly sorry for there loss. 

Thousands of horses ARE stolen. Believe it all not this horse was probably not stolen. And the wild goose chase has lead a lot of people no where. 

A mass reward that couldof returned someone else horse. That was stolen.


I think its insulting to those goingthrough this.and. The owners should hopefully accept this was a tragic. Accident and help raise ss for others whilst there in the spotlight!


Am sorry its. Just really annoyed me! I don't believe it had a headcollar on, and. I think its stupid they wanna push that cause.

Rip tic toc


And hope all the stolen horses missing in the uk today have found there way to a safe sleeping place. If it be. Sold on or. Under a breeze free tree!


----------



## FionaM12 (13 February 2014)

That's a pretty unpleasant and vindictive post, klipped. Why do you have to be nasty?

Whether strayed or stolen, a little boy DID lose his pony. I can't see why anyone has to be angry about. :confused3:


----------



## ester (13 February 2014)

I'd guess that klipped has possibly had a horse go missing/stolen and not had the sort of support/reward funds offered that tic toc's owners had, and were so insistent that he was stolen when it seems unlikely.


----------



## klipped (13 February 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			That's a pretty unpleasant and vindictive post, klipped. Why do you have to be nasty?

Whether strayed or stolen, a little boy DID lose his pony. I can't see why anyone has to be angry about. :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

Itsnot vindictive,  its annoying! There are peoplewho have had there horses stolen, and been ignored whilst from the start many people have said it strayed. All the press could have found a genuinely stolen horse.

As I said its very sad for the little boy.  But the whole thing was OTT and I feel sorry for people who are activly fighting to find there stolen horse who haven't had the press theyvehad.  That makes me angry. Not. Because I feel they don't deserve it. Because if they believe he was tolen they did. Reality however points another way.


If itwasnt for the little lad, and the xmas bit nationwide press wouldntof covered it. And harnot if they cando that for one they should do it for all.or atleast for someone whohas some details about theft that could lead to finding it.

That's all am saying. Itprobably reads. Badly. Buti just got a bit keyboard warrior.


It upsets me this. Hasbeenso wide spread and. Its more likely an accident. When thefts are happening and people don't get help


----------



## LaMooch (13 February 2014)

klipped said:



			Itsnot vindictive,  its annoying! There are peoplewho have had there horses stolen, and been ignored whilst from the start many people have said it strayed. All the press could have found a genuinely stolen horse.

As I said its very sad for the little boy.  But the whole thing was OTT and I feel sorry for people who are activly fighting to find there stolen horse who haven't had the press theyvehad.  That makes me angry. Not. Because I feel they don't deserve it. Because if they believe he was tolen they did. Reality however points another way.


If itwasnt for the little lad, and the xmas bit nationwide press wouldntof covered it. And harnot if they cando that for one they should do it for all.or atleast for someone whohas some details about theft that could lead to finding it.

That's all am saying. Itprobably reads. Badly. Buti just got a bit keyboard warrior.


It upsets me this. Hasbeenso wide spread and. Its more likely an accident. When thefts are happening and people don't get help
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.

think in a way saying it stolen is the owners little bit hope


----------



## klipped (13 February 2014)

I would loved that pony to have. Been found alive and well.

But as many people have said it seems they won't accept its an. Accident. So at a time when they have the nation listening. Can they not speak up for the thousands of stolen horses and find ONE as usually its totally ignored.

Harsh cruel wrong its true. 

I. Had horses stolen several yearsago. There were dumped. Alive. Asthey were freezemarked.
But that's notmy reason for this.

How many posts do we see:stolen red transit seen at scene. Never gets out side of the equine circle. This family did it. Relitive or not.

So use that and find ONE of the thousands missing. That's my point! 

That 6grand reward could be. Split to 6 causes. We. Know there's no market. We know. A grand for a horse. Is. A fair deal at the minute. That could find 6 horses!

I do feel for them I really do but speak out and save someone. Elseshorse! X


----------



## Niki3309 (14 February 2014)

Hi have you tried the Hillside animal rescue centre,Hall Lane Frettenham Norwich 01603736200
Regards Niki


----------



## FionaM12 (14 February 2014)

Niki3309 said:



			Hi have you tried the Hillside animal rescue centre,Hall Lane Frettenham Norwich 01603736200
Regards Niki
		
Click to expand...

Who is this question aimed at? :confused3:


----------



## Niki3309 (14 February 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			I am currently seething. I live fairly close to where Tic Toc was lost. I have had a pony dumped on me yesterday which was found playing in traffic. We are unable to contact or find owners. I've just rung the police whose response was "What do you expect us to do about it". I said "Well ideally you'll be able to tell me that someone has reported it lost or missing". The reply? "Oh we don't deal with that you'll need to contact the RSPCA". I did get them to take my address and phone number but only at my suggestion.

So I rang the RSCPA - my local animal rehoming centre. No option for horses so used the "Report a stray cat or dog" option. Very nice girl said they couldn't deal with lost pony, they just do cats and dogs - although I persuaded her to take my name and phone number just in case someone rang - and I had to ring the main number, which she gave me. At that point there is an option for horses, great! I thought, until it proved to be a recorded message telling me that all horses come with a freezemark and to ring Farmkey!

The upshot is that I have someone else's pony in my yard. No-one wanted to take details about him - it wasn't until I pushed them that they did. I don't expect that his owners wanted him, it looks as though they have cleared out and left him behind and the landlord has opened the gate and let him out, but the police and the RSPCA don't know that and they just didn't care.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried the Hillside horse rescue Frettenham Norfolk 01603736200


----------



## Niki3309 (14 February 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			I am currently seething. I live fairly close to where Tic Toc was lost. I have had a pony dumped on me yesterday which was found playing in traffic. We are unable to contact or find owners. I've just rung the police whose response was "What do you expect us to do about it". I said "Well ideally you'll be able to tell me that someone has reported it lost or missing". The reply? "Oh we don't deal with that you'll need to contact the RSPCA". I did get them to take my address and phone number but only at my suggestion.

So I rang the RSCPA - my local animal rehoming centre. No option for horses so used the "Report a stray cat or dog" option. Very nice girl said they couldn't deal with lost pony, they just do cats and dogs - although I persuaded her to take my name and phone number just in case someone rang - and I had to ring the main number, which she gave me. At that point there is an option for horses, great! I thought, until it proved to be a recorded message telling me that all horses come with a freezemark and to ring Farmkey!

The upshot is that I have someone else's pony in my yard. No-one wanted to take details about him - it wasn't until I pushed them that they did. I don't expect that his owners wanted him, it looks as though they have cleared out and left him behind and the landlord has opened the gate and let him out, but the police and the RSPCA don't know that and they just didn't care.
		
Click to expand...




FionaM12 said:



			Who is this question aimed at? :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry new to this ,amended.


----------



## alliersv1 (14 February 2014)

Niki3309 said:



			Sorry new to this ,amended.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that the missing pony's owner has now been reunited with him.


----------



## Mariposa (14 February 2014)

klipped said:



			6grand reqard for an old stolen pony worth nothing to anyone other. Than the owners and its not returned??

Seriously!

Why don't they donate that. 6 grand to people who have had there horses stolen?  People who literally search day in day out chasing leads. People who haven't been able to play the poor Little boy at xmas card!
		
Click to expand...

 I don't understand why you're so seemingly angry about their attempts to track him down. What's the problem? The owners took it upon themselves to use every means possible to find their lost pony - and made the most of social media. The story was picked up by the media, and was all over the news. They offered rewards.....what exactly is the problem with that? If one of my ponies went missing, presumed stolen, I'd do everything in my power to spread the word - wouldn't you?! 

The whole thing is very sad, as it is when any pony or horse is lost. I understand ( and correct me if I'm wrong) that the pony was found wearing a headcollar, which does suggest something more than him just walking out of his field. But quite frankly whatever happened, let's just show sympathy for a young boy who has lost a pony he clearly adored.


----------



## fatpiggy (14 February 2014)

Mariposa said:



			I don't understand why you're so seemingly angry about their attempts to track him down. What's the problem? The owners took it upon themselves to use every means possible to find their lost pony - and made the most of social media. The story was picked up by the media, and was all over the news. They offered rewards.....what exactly is the problem with that? If one of my ponies went missing, presumed stolen, I'd do everything in my power to spread the word - wouldn't you?! 

The whole thing is very sad, as it is when any pony or horse is lost. I understand ( and correct me if I'm wrong) that the pony was found wearing a headcollar, which does suggest something more than him just walking out of his field. But quite frankly whatever happened, let's just show sympathy for a young boy who has lost a pony he clearly adored.
		
Click to expand...

At last a return to good sense.


----------



## klipped (14 February 2014)

fatpiggy said:



			At last a return to good sense.
		
Click to expand...

I've. Never once doubted there love for the pony!

If your horse was stolen right now, wouldn't you want someone whose voice is been listened to by the nation to speak out about him? I know I would!

As I've said it is sad, but there are horses that are 100% known to be stolen. There in a position to raise awareness of this.

Outside the equine world they'll know look at this as another horse wondering off. Which stops future searches for other people.

Surely that's reasonable to understand.

The last thing we need is for outsiders to switch off to other cases because there's questions regarding this! This does happen everyday. And it needs to be noted.


----------



## FionaM12 (14 February 2014)

klipped said:



			I've. Never once doubted there love for the pony!

If your horse was stolen right now, wouldn't you want someone whose voice is been listened to by the nation to speak out about him? I know I would!

As I've said it is sad, but there are horses that are 100% known to be stolen. There in a position to raise awareness of this.

Outside the equine world they'll know look at this as another horse wondering off. Which stops future searches for other people.

Surely that's reasonable to understand.

The last thing we need is for outsiders to switch off to other cases because there's questions regarding this! This does happen everyday. And it needs to be noted.
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea why you're so angry about either. You say they "played the little boy who's lost his pony at Christmas card". He's a little boy. He'd lost his pony. It was Christmas. :rolleyes3: 

How on earth does this impact on other peoples' searches? If they believe he was stolen, rightly or wrongly, that's their business. Whether he was or wasn't I can't imagine how you think their tragic loss is going to affect any future searches for lost or stolen ponies.

I think, personally, you have another agenda here.


----------



## FionaM12 (14 February 2014)

klipped said:



			Outside the equine world they'll know look at this as another horse wondering off. Which stops future searches for other people.
		
Click to expand...

How? :confused3:


----------



## klipped (14 February 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			How? :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

Because they'll say: another. Horse wondered off. 

They'll just assumeits the norm and not take it in like they have. Surely that makes sense?


----------



## Capriole (14 February 2014)

I'm afraid your posts aren't making sense, no.


----------



## FionaM12 (14 February 2014)

klipped said:



			Because they'll say: another. Horse wondered off. 

They'll just assumeits the norm and not take it in like they have. Surely that makes sense?
		
Click to expand...

No. Not at all.

Some people believe he was stolen, some don't. We'll probably never know for sure. 

I honestly don't see how the outcome of this sad little story will impact on future missing horse cases. Personally I think many supposedly "stolen" pets may actually have strayed but that wouldn't stop me helping look for someone's animal. Why should it?


----------



## klipped (14 February 2014)

Capriole said:



			I'm afraid your posts aren't making sense, no.



Click to expand...

How many horses stolen are in the news? None. And it happens constant. 

How many people. Would take note of a. Stolen horse who wernt horsey? Very few 

Why?


----------



## klipped (14 February 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			No. Not at all.

Some people believe he was stolen, some don't. We'll probably never know for sure. 

I honestly don't see how the outcome of this sad little story will impact on future missing horse cases. Personally I think many supposedly "stolen" pets may actually have strayed but that wouldn't stop me helping look for someone's animal. Why should it?
		
Click to expand...

I just believe such things should be as nationwide asthis, and like I say whilst people are listening it would be nice for them to raise awareness.

Like I've said its what I think no one has to agree x


----------



## FionaM12 (14 February 2014)

klipped said:



			How many horses stolen are in the news? None. And it happens constant. 

How many people. Would take note of a. Stolen horse who wernt horsey? Very few 

Why?
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes, the media picks up on a particular story because they think it has "appeal". I can see how the Tic Toc story would fall into this category, as it featured a cute kid and cute pony. Sadly, the media coverage didn't help as the poor mite was probably dead already. 

Whether the media pick up on another case has nothing to do with this family, and this story. It's just the nature of the news media.

You also seem a little obsessed about the reward money in your earlier posts. You do come across as rather spiteful I'm afraid.

As for horses being stolen "happening constant", actually I don't think that's true. It must be awful when it does happen, but fortunately it's not too common.


----------



## Mariposa (14 February 2014)

klipped said:



			How many horses stolen are in the news? None. And it happens constant. 

How many people. Would take note of a. Stolen horse who wernt horsey? Very few 

Why?
		
Click to expand...

How many owners get as active as Tic Toc's did on social media, print media and online? They pulled out all the stops to spread the word, hashtagging the story all over the web. The story clearly caught the media's heartstrings due to the time of the year, the fact that it was a little boy and his pony - and you seem to begrudge them that. 

What I'm confused by is what your point is in all this? You seem annoyed that they got publicity for their missing pony - and I just don't understand why? If a missing horse gets into mainstream media people take note, and surely that should be the aim of anyone whose horse goes missing  - to spread  the word as best they can.


----------



## Clava (14 February 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			As for horses being stolen "happening constant", actually I don't think that's true. It must be awful when it does happen, but fortunately it's not too common.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree, I think horse thefts are actually quite rare (but there are many ownership disputes).


----------



## magicmoose (14 February 2014)

Klipped, you are having a go at Tic Toc's owners for (as you see it), wasting everyone's time and goodwill raising awareness for a missing pony that you don't believe was stolen. In the next breath you want them to use the profile that they have raised and the reward that was offered to help other owners trace their stolen horses.

If you want someone to do something, it is probably not the best idea to say that what they have been doing so far is stupid, insulting and annoying!


----------



## Suechoccy (14 February 2014)

Drainage ditches (called dykes or drains locally) in the Cambridgeshire fens are not little "ditches" as we think of like you see alongside roads, or even decent-sized ditches as you might jump out hunting/xc.

Fenland drains are much more like canals - steep, near-vertical sides, and a large depth.  The most local drain to me has a depth of 10' (2.5m) when full. 

At the moment it's full, 10' (2.5m) deep of water, and about 12' (3m) across.
During the summer it was almost running dry, just 3" (15cm) of water, but still with 10' high banks.


----------



## *hic* (14 February 2014)

And it's because of these ditches that asking people to come and walk the banks would actually have been more effective than asking them to "Share this on facebook".


----------



## putasocinit (14 February 2014)

Sadly jemima that is so so true. Wonder how many other missing ones might be in a ditch.


----------



## LaMooch (14 February 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			And it's because of these ditches that asking people to come and walk the banks would actually have been more effective than asking them to "Share this on facebook".
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. Happened near me too


----------



## FionaM12 (14 February 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			And it's because of these ditches that asking people to come and walk the banks would actually have been more effective than asking them to "Share this on facebook".
		
Click to expand...

I assumed they did both. If I was hunting for an animal, I'd spend my daylight hours searching and when I had to stop, try to drum up more people to help in the search via the internet. Facebook's very good for that. Several local lost dogs have been quickly reunited with their owners through Facebook campaigns.


----------



## ester (14 February 2014)

I think the trouble is that local people were reporting at the time that there seemed to be no call to methodically walk banks and look, just that he has been stolen.


----------



## FionaM12 (14 February 2014)

ester said:



			I think the trouble is that local people were reporting at the time that there seemed to be no call to methodically walk banks and look, just that he has been stolen.
		
Click to expand...

 Then that's even sadder. Unfortunately I think there's a lot of hysteria about the supposed stealing of pets, with daft warnings about plaits in manes etc which leads people to assume "stolen" instead of accepting the more likely scenareo of animals wandering off or having escaped. I would think an intensive local search should always be done, unless you've personally seen the animal being loaded and transported away.


----------



## LaMooch (14 February 2014)

FionaM12 said:



 Then that's even sadder. Unfortunately I think there's a lot of hysteria about the supposed stealing of pets, with daft warnings about plaits in manes etc which leads people to assume "stolen" instead of accepting the more likely scenareo of animals wandering off or having escaped. I would think an intensive local search should always be done, unless you've personally seen the animal being loaded and transported away. 

Click to expand...

Don't get me started with the marking to be stolen plaits in mane........................................


----------



## Dizzle (14 February 2014)

LaMooch said:



			Don't get me started with the marking to be stolen plaits in mane........................................
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention the spraying of special signs by gypsies to mark out houses to steal dogs from (or you know, fix gas mains, water mains etc!!)


----------



## LaMooch (14 February 2014)

Dizzle said:



			Not to mention the spraying of special signs by gypsies to mark out houses to steal dogs from (or you know, fix gas mains, water mains etc!!)
		
Click to expand...

because of you going to steal something you going to warn the owner first


----------



## Dizzle (14 February 2014)

LaMooch said:



			because of you going to steal something you going to warn the owner first
		
Click to expand...

If it's shared on facebook it MUST be true


----------



## LaMooch (14 February 2014)

Dizzle said:



			If it's shared on facebook it MUST be true 

Click to expand...

oh yes I forgot the gospel that is facebook


----------



## fatpiggy (14 February 2014)

klipped said:



			How many horses stolen are in the news? None. And it happens constant. 

How many people. Would take note of a. Stolen horse who wernt horsey? Very few 

Why?
		
Click to expand...

It does not happen "constantly" .  A friend of mine had her jumping pony stolen from the field about 20 years ago.  She claimed the insurance, and about 5 years later spotted him at a local show but kept her mouth shut as she didn't want him back anyway.  The vast majority of missing horses are accidentally or deliberately let out of their fields and they go walkabout.  We had several exit the field next to my horse - some went, others stayed but they got about half a mile away.  The very first place I would look is in areas of hazard, particularly with an elderly pony who with Cushings may have had eyesight issues, and being old would be more susceptible to a simple falling accident.  As to what would I do if my horse disappeared, nothing - she's already dead.  But she was freezemarked on the shoulder which even a non-horsey person would be able to read.  I would do everything I could to spread the word if she was missing and if that meant the national press then yes, of course.  If people aren't interested, they won't read the article so nothing is either gained or lost.  And if you  read newpapers, you would see that there are regularly stories about horses that were stolen, or cats that went missing  and reappeared some time later with the owner finally getting them back - happy endings sell stories. 
Some years ago I happened to spot a notice on a telegraph pole about a missing cat.  I hadn't been that way for months and it was pure luck that I did and read the notice as I recognised the picture as the "stray" that had turned up on the farm where I kept my horse.  I was able to phone its owner with the good news and restore her skinny and filthy" missing presumed dead" pet safely to her.  That cat had been missing 6 weeks. Luck and chance in equal measures.


----------



## Dizzle (14 February 2014)

My pony went missing last year, I had a phone call at 3pm from a friend at my yard, pony had been found at a farm about a mile away from ours, pony had been at said livery yard since 10am.

There hadn't even been a whisper on social media that a pony had been found, it was only because a livery had called my friend's mum. The yard is a mile away from ours and we have to hack through their farm to get to the good hacking, it's very well known that our yard uses that route but no one thought to call our YO!

Embarrassingly the only way she identified her as my pony was the fact I'd clipped a bolt of lightening on her bottom, apparently it took a bit of explaining that said small pony with comedy clip belonged to an adult.

No idea to this day how pony got out. She either jumped a 5 bar gate at the top of a VERY steep bank or she jumped three five bar gates and walked past the entrance to the yard and other horses to wonder off on her own. Not a mark on her.

But if I had been at the yard earlier she may well have been reported as stolen!


----------



## putasocinit (14 February 2014)

Why mane plait to tag the horse you are going to steal to show you are going to steal it, when you can just take a photo on your mobile phone lol


----------



## LaMooch (14 February 2014)

putasocinit said:



			Why mane plait to tag the horse you are going to steal to show you are going to steal it, when you can just take a photo on your mobile phone lol
		
Click to expand...

very true  lol


----------



## myprincess (15 February 2014)

how awful for his owners but sadly I always knew this would be the outcome, I don't believe he ever was stolen, think the poor lad escaped or was let out by idiots and got himself into trouble although I heard he was found wearing a headcollar and lead rope so could be wrong, don't whether this is true or not though. 
Sadly I don't think we will ever really know what happened on that fateful night but at least his owners have closure now the not knowing must have been awful for them.
I am amazed how everyone all over the country came together and tried their very best to help and offered support to the family, that must be comforting for them and I know we was all praying for a happy ending 
RIP little tic toc dont think anyone will ever forget him including me


----------

